# New 15 Gallon Column Aquarium Set-up With Pictures



## SusquehannaDriftwood (May 11, 2013)

Hello everyone. I have been busy today. I went to Petsmart first thing this morning and picked up this tank for only $80. This full set up took me 5 hours thanks to putting in a whole different light fixture.



















I read online that the light thats comes with this tank are totally bogus. So I also purchased this marineland light:









First thing I did was cover the two corners that were going to be against the wall(since this makes a good corner tank) with just black background. Then, I removed the whole entire light fixture that came with the tank. Then i shaved down the plastic that was left inside the cavity where the light fixture was. I managed to shave down enough to be able to fit the marineland led light pad inside the cavity still using the original plastic light cover to keep moisture out. 











I also had to drill another whole for the ac adapter plug. Then I measured out where the hole has to be ontop of the lid so I can reach through and still change the lights from day time to night time.











After getting the new lights in, I decorated the tank with fake plants and such. Then I am the driftwood guy, so I had to get some driftwood in there! But I didn't want anything too crazy or big

Now I just gotta wait for the tank to cycle then its fish time! Don't know what to stock the tank with. I got some thinking to do.

Here are some pics with the night setting *w3


----------



## Chellebelle007 (Jun 26, 2013)

Looks awesome!!


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Wow that looks very cool! How big is the tank?


----------



## SusquehannaDriftwood (May 11, 2013)

Jaybird5 said:


> Wow that looks very cool! How big is the tank?


Thanks! Getting the new light to work with the tank lid was a pain!

The tank is:

Dimensions: 13.6" x 13.8" x 24.8"


Eventually I wanna get some moss or something to grow on the driftwood. I think it would look very neat. 

I am still no sure what I want to stock in this tank..... any ideas??


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Okay I am stupid I did not see the title saying it was 15 gallons... *sad


----------



## SusquehannaDriftwood (May 11, 2013)

Jaybird5 said:


> Okay I am stupid I did not see the title saying it was 15 gallons... *sad


Haha, its all good. It looks like it would be bigger than a 15 gallon. I think thats just because its so tall


----------

